# Picking Up Rescue



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today one of my co-workers (another dog person) let me know about a Maltese that is in the shelter in Santa Fe. His name is Oliver, 9 year old male with a skin condition. He was an owner surrender because of the skin issues. I saw a picture and he looks adorable.

I called the shelter today to let them know that I will foster him for rescue and that we will pull him tomorrow. The shelter was so happy. The lady told me that she's been keeping him in her office at the shelter (not in a kennel) and that he's been there for 2 weeks. They did not know who to call for rescue for Malts here in New Mexico, but now have my contact info.

I will be setting up a quarantine room at the house tonight and have already scheduled him to see my Vet on Thursday morning at 8:30 a.m. to be fully vetted.

The shelter did call me back to let me know that Oliver is currently on Prednisone and is on Hills Diet Non-Allergy Prescription food and that they will send both the meds and the food with me so that we can either wean him off or have time to make the appropriate changes.

So, even though I had decided to limit myself to 3 fluffs, I will have a 4th, at least for the time being. Will keep you posted when I finally get to meet him. I'm sad that he's been there for 2 weeks, but happy that he hasn't been left in a kennel with other dogs. The Santa Fe shelter was redone about 3-4 years ago and is an awesome shelter.

Now I'm going to be a foster Mom.

Funny thing is that I was watching Oliver Twist on TV yesterday and last night I was thinking that I should have a little boy Malt because I have some cute clothing ideas. I guess it was meant to be.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's wonderful, Lynn. Oliver's so lucky that you found him!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like fate.... Thanks for rescueing this little guy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You know I couldn't leave him at the shelter. After he's fully vetted, we'll have to find him a furever home. (That is if I can bear to part from him by then.)


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like it was meant to be! I know one day I want to add another so Sophie has someone to play with


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lynn))) God bless you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oliver will be so happy in your home Lynn. I can't wait to see him! I has an Oliver Twist before(Yorkie) I loved him to pieces!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

That Is Wonderful-You Have To Have A Very Big Heart!
You Will Sure Be Rewarded For All You Do.
I Know That One day ill add another one for my Yogi.
But were iam At Thats Not Easy To Do--For so Many Reasons. Great Jog.

I Dont Mean to be a bother--but i see you are a helper on the boards. when you have time please contact me.
Nickee&Yogi in pa*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is gambling a violation of SM rules? If not, I think we should start a little pool to see how long it takes Lynn to adopt this beautiful baby into her forever crew  . lol

Lynn, I absolultely could not be happier for you or this little guy. What a blessing you will be for each other. Oh and I think having a male fluff in the house would be a great thing! I can't wait to see tons of pictures and hear all about him and how he fits in with the girls  .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynne.... how wonderful for this dear little boy that he'll will be coming to you! Can't wait to see photos! Once again you reveal your sweet and caring heart!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Best of luck to you Lynn. Oliver is a lucky dude.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so fantastic, the little deserves a great life. Lynn you are a very loving and giving angel for this little fluff.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's Oliver's picture from the Santa Fe Shelter's website. They say that he weighs 6 lbs. How could I leave this little one in the shelter??? I just couldn't.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh Oliver! Your adorable :wub:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He's adorable. Congratulations, Lynn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my!!!! Oliver is so cute!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, how great is that. It certainly was meant to be. Oliver Twist, that is fate. Can't wait to see pics of your foster fluff. Hugs!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like the girls got a brudder! What a face!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart Lynn, he's so adorable! that's funny that you were watching Oliver Twist too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oliver in a house full of ladies....  He's gonna be so spoiled!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY!!!! Lynn, he's so darned adorable!!!! I think you'll being having a permanent resident! :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a cutie! I bet he finds his permanent home....with you!!! I love his name! I had a Shih Tzu named Oliver.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

He is so adorable. I have to wonder--if just looking at his photo made you feel like you couldn't "Just leave him there," I wonder how his previous owners just left him there because he had skin issues. I guess I need to quit thinking that way, but I just close my eyes and try to imagine brining a gorgeous little dog like that to the shelter and walking away....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LoveLucy said:


> He is so adorable. I have to wonder--if just looking at his photo made you feel like you couldn't "Just leave him there," I wonder how his previous owners just left him there because he had skin issues. I guess I need to quit thinking that way, but I just close my eyes and try to imagine brining a gorgeous little dog like that to the shelter and walking away....


Gail -- I know what you mean. I can't imagine leaving any of my fluffs at the shelter for any reason -- but certainly not for health issues. They're part of my family and are furever fluffs. It would be the same as with a human family member.

And it was interesting when I was talking to the shelter coordinator. She said that he certainly doesn't act like he's 9 years old. I explained that most Malts are still very playful well into their senior years and mentioned that Secret, who is 11, is still very much a sassy little spitefire -- active, busy, playful, etc.

I know I will fall in love with him -- heck I fall in love with every fluff I meet, but I also want to find him a good PERMANENT furever home -- not with me -- but, of course I haven't met him yet. LOL


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh he is absolutley adorable :wub:

I cannot wait to see his progress and how he improves with your care please keep us updated cannot wait to see him once you have spruced him up and given him lots of loving!!

Im not sure i could foster- not because i wouldnt want to but i think my other half would kill me because i would want to keep them all!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn Bless you you and thank you. Can't wait to hear how this story ends.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a little sweetheart, bless you for fostering him. Now he will know what spoiled is.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lynn he is beautiful! Oh this little boy is going to fall in love with you and the girls. Can't wait to see all the fabulous clothes you get for him  .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

God bless you, Lynn! Oliver is a very fortunate little guy..he will be in the best hands possible..please keep us posted...would love to see pics when you get a chance..:wub::wub: Oh, sorry..I DID see a pic..he is so cute..I can see why you got him!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy Oliver will be out of the shelter soon. I'm sure he'll be happy to be with you and the girls. Hopefully, with your care, he will thrive and his skin condition will get better.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lynn, that's so wonderful of you to take on Oliver. He's just adorable. How on earth did people turn their backs on that sweet face and walk away. I'm so happy that he will have you to love on him. I had never had a male dog until Jack, careful of their little charming ways.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I couldn't foster because I'd have a hundred of them. I couldn't give them up. I think its wonderful this little guy will have a good home...bet you end up keeping him...LOL:aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Your awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lynn you are truly amazing :heart: he is just adorable :wub: whatever you decide to do, we know little Oliver will be loved :heart:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in to learn more about Oliver. I really am SO excited for you! I'm also curious as to what your Vet determines the skin troubles are from, and if new food would be beneficial etc.:Waiting:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh Oliver is so adorable! I too can not comprehend how someone could have this little fluff for 9 years then abandon him. I hope your vet can find the solution to his health issues.

I have fostered many dogs (though not a Maltese) over the past 20 years or so and have found all wonderful furever homes. While you are sad to say goodbye to some, as long as they are going to a home where they will be loved and cherished, it is not so hard. If I kept them all I would soon have to stop fostering and eventually wouldn't be able to help the next abandoned dog. So, when you foster, you do get to where you can say goodbye because you know it is the best thing to do for not only this dog, but also for the next homeless waifs that will come your way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I won't meet Oliver until later this afternoon. I really want to get him off the prednisone as I hate using Steroids but know that sometimes it's the last option. Apparently his previous owners left all of his records with the shelter and they will provide to me. I'm hoping that they have records from his previous Vet.

I'm just so frightened that I will become too attached to him and want to keep him. I know I will not be a GOOD foster home as I want to make sure that all of the little fluffs are loved and cared for.

Santa Fe is a very "RICH" community. Heck -- the minimum wage (by law) in Santa Fe is $12.50 an hour, so I can't imagine that someone surrendered Oliver due to monetary issues with Vet care and special food -- but you never know.

Age and size wise he will fit in well with my girls if I do end up having to keep him. Secret is 11 and weighs 4 lbs. Lacie is 8 and weighs 6.2 lbs. And Tilly is 6 1/2 and weighs almost 10 lbs. Oliver is 9 and supposedly weighs 6 lbs, so he's a good match -- but I do hope I can find him a great, only fluff, furever home.

First thing is to meet him and get his health issues under control. And then I'll go from there.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here's Oliver's picture from the Santa Fe Shelter's website. They say that he weighs 6 lbs. How could I leave this little one in the shelter??? I just couldn't.


 
Oliver is sooooooooooooooo cute! How can he be at the shelter?! :blink:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Lynn - I just saw this. I'm so thankful that your co-worker told you about Oliver. He's so cute!!! I can't imagine abandoning this boy (or really any pet). And how lucky for the love at the shelter...not putting him in the cages with the big guys surrounding him. I know this is meant to be, either as a foster or a furever boy. It will all be up to you. No pressure either way. It's win/win that he's out of there. He'll either have a loving family or he'll be part of your loving family. I can't wait until you meet him. And from the pix, he looks like he'll fit in perfectly. :wub::wub:


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Oliver will be so happy to be fostered. Best of luck to you, him and your other fluffs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here's Oliver's picture from the Santa Fe Shelter's website. They say that he weighs 6 lbs. How could I leave this little one in the shelter??? I just couldn't.


Lynn, bless your heart. Oliver is so precious looking ... he is adorable. Thank you for fostering this sweet angel. You will know what is best for both you and Oliver ... I mean as far as his forever home. However, be forewarned ... these little guys are such charmers ... and he will melt your heart. 

You are an Earth Angel for not only taking Oliver in ... but, for all you do behind the scenes. With that, thank you for helping make Christmas special for my family. We love you. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

There isn't anything more rewarding. Even the giving up part because you will KNOW that he will be going to his very own home, maybe he won't even have to share the love and affection. He'll get to have it all. The upside of down....


----------

